# [INFOGRAPHIC] The T-Shirt Forums Community just hit its 1,000,000 nth post (Kindle Fire Giveaway)!



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*T-ShirtForums.com is giving away (another) an Amazon Kindle Fire Tablet to celebrate reaching over 1,000,000 posts in our online community!*









(see how to enter at the bottom of this post) 


Check out this cool infographic about our site:​


Add This Infographic to Your Site
 
T-Shirt Forums ​



What's T-ShirtForums.com?

If you're new here, *T-ShirtForums.com is a friendly online community for the t-shirt industry*. Launched in 2005, it's one of the best places on the web to research and share t-shirt information. Apparel decorators and t-shirt buyers are encouraged to participate by asking questions about anything t-shirt related and/or answering questions about their area of t-shirt expertise. *It's free to register to post questions and join the discussion!*​
A Little History...

A couple of weeks ago (November 20, 2011, at 12:18PM California time to be exact...but who's counting ) T-Shirt Forums reached a major milestone of over 1 MILLION posts in our online t-shirt community.








Why'd You Put (another) in Parenthesis Above?

To celebrate, I gave away one Kindle Fire in a random drawing that was shown to forum members who were active on the site on the day (and day after) we hit 1,000,000 posts! @splathead was the lucky winner of that drawing! Check out his unboxing photos here.

I also gave away another Kindle Fire in a random drawing for people who were subscribed to, read, and followed a link in the T-ShirtForums Newsletter. @weecelticstar was the lucky winner there.

I intentionally did these contests without major announcements to sort of reward T-Shirt Forums members who were active on the forum and those who took the time to read our newsletter 

*Everyone is invited to join in on this 3rd giveaway! Tell all your friends *


*THANK YOU* to our sponsors, but also to EVERYONE here to takes the time to post a question, share their experience, pass on what they've learned, lend an opinion, or just read the great t-shirt information we have here!​
PS. We're also selling our 6th anniversary design contest winning t-shirt to raise money for River City Food Bank in Sacramento, CA. *Click here to buy this cool design.* 

*100% ($15 of every $15 t-shirt sale) goes directly to the charity!*

​
*Wait! How do I enter the Kinde Fire Giveaway?!*

I'm surprised you made it this far down the page 

*There are 5 ways to enter!* 

First you have to scroll down and click the Facebook like button. Then follow the instructions below:

​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Only one day left to enter!


----------

